# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  سبحان الله العظيم الذي لا اله الاهو... حقيقة الأهــرامات  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## أبو عـمـر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  *(فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَلْ  لِي صَرْحًا لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ)* *[القصص: 38].*  *هل ستبقى الأهرامات التي نعرفها من عجائب الدنيا السبع؟ وهل وجد العلماء حلاً للغز بناء الأهرامات في مصر القديمة؟ وهل لا زال البعض يعتقد أن الجن هم من بنوا هذه الأهرامات؟ وهل يمكن أن نصدق أن مخلوقات من الفضاء الخارجي قامت ببناء أهرامات مصر؟...*  *هذه تكهنات ملأت الدنيا واستمرت لعدة قرون، ولكن الاكتشاف الجديد الذي قدمه علماء من فرنسا وأمريكا سوف يغير نظرة العلماء للأبد، وسوف يعطي تفسيراً علمياً بسيطاً لسر بناء الأهرامات، ولكن الأعجب من ذلك أن هذا السر موجود في القرآن منذ أربعة عشر قرناً!!!* *كان المعتقد أن الفراعنة قاموا بنحت الحجارة ولكن السؤال: كيف جاءت جميع الحجارة متطابقة حتى إنك لا تجد مسافة شعرة بين الحجر والآخر؟ وأين المعدات والأزاميل التي استخدمت في نحت الحجارة؟ فلم يتم العثور حتى الآن على أي واحد منها؟ إن هذا الاكتشاف يؤكد أن العلماء كانوا مخطئين عندما ظنوا أن الأهرامات بُنيت من الحجارة، والأقرب للمنطق والحقيقة أن نقول إن حضارة الفراعنة قامت على الطين!!   *  صورة من الأعلى لهرم خوفو الأكبر، حيث نلاحظ أن هذا الهرم كان أعلى بناء في العالم حيث بلغ ارتفاعه بحدود 146 متراً، واستخدم في بنائه ملايين الأحجار وكل حجر يزن عدة أطنان، إنه عمل ضخم يدل على القوة التي وصل إليها الفراعنة قبل 4500 سنة. *حقائق علمية جديدة* *من الحقائق العلمية أن الأهرام الأعظم كان يرتفع 146 متراً وهو أعلى بناء في العالم لمدة 4500 عام، واستمر كذلك حتى القرن التاسع عشر. والنظرية الجديدة التي يقترحها البروفسور الفرنسي* *Joseph Davidovits * * مدير  معهد* *Geopolymer**   يؤكد فيها أن الأهرامات بنيت أساساً من الطين، واستُخدم الطين كوسيلة لنقل الحجارة على سكك خاصة.* *ويفترض البحث أن الطين ومواد أخرى أُخذت من تربة نهر النيل ووُضعت هذه المواد معاً في قوالب حجرية محكمة، ثم سخنت لدرجة حرارة عالية، مما أدى إلى تفاعل هذه المواد وتشكيلها حجارة تشبه الحجارة الناتجة عن البراكين أو التي تشكلت قبل ملايين السنين.* *ويؤكد العالم* *Davidovits** أن الحجارة التي بنيت منها الأهرامات صنعت أساساً من الكلس والطين والماء، لأن التحاليل باستخدام تقنية النانو أثبتت وجود كميات من الماء في هذه الحجارة ومثل هذه الكميات غير موجودة في الأحجار الطبيعية.* *كذلك هناك تناسق في البنية الداخلية للأحجار، وهذا يؤكد أنه من غير المعقول أن تكون قد جلبت ثم نحتت بهذا الشكل، والاحتمال الأكثر واقعية أنهم صبوا الطين في قوالب فجاءت أشكال الأحجار متناسقة تماماً مثلما نصبُّ اليوم الأدوات البلاستيكية في قوالب فتأتي جميع القطع متساوية ومتشابهة تماماً.*  *لقد استُعمل المجهر الإلكتروني لتحليل عينات من حجارة الأهرامات، وكانت النتيجة أقرب لرأي* *Davidovits** وظهرت بلورات الكوارتز المتشكلة نتيجة تسخين الطين واضحة، وصرح بأنه لا يوجد في الطبيعة مثل هذه الأحجار، وهذا يؤكد أنها صنعت من قبل الفراعنة. وقد أثبت التحليل الإلكتروني على المقياس المصغر جداً، وجود ثاني أكسيد السيليكون، وهذا يثبت أن الأحجار ليست طبيعية.  *  البرفسور Michel Barsoum يقف بجانب الأهرام الأعظم، ويؤكد أن هذه الحجارة صبَّت ضمن قوالب وما هي إلا عبارة عن طين! وهذا ما أثبته في أبحاثه بعد تجارب طويلة تبين بنتيجتها أن هذه الحجارة ليست طبيعية، لأنها وبعد التحليل بالمجهر الإلكتروني تأكد أن هذه الحجارة تشكلت بنتيجة تفاعل سريع بين الطين والكلس والماء بدرجة حرارة عالية. *إن كتاب* *Davidovits**  الشهير والذي جاء بعنوان* *Ils ont bati les pyramides**   ونشر بفرنسا عام 2002 حل جميع المشاكل والألغاز التي نسجت حول طريقة بناء الأهرامات، ووضع آلية هندسية بسيطة للبناء من الطين، وكان مقنعاً لكثير من الباحثين في هذا العلم.* *ويؤكد بعض الباحثين أن الأفران أو المواقد استخدمت قديماً لصناعة السيراميك والتماثيل. فكان الاستخدام الشائع للنار أن يصنعوا تمثالاً من الطين الممزوج بالمعادن وبعض المواد الطبيعية ثم يوقدون عليه النار حتى يتصلب ويأخذ شكل الصخور الحقيقية. وقد استخدمت العديد من الحضارات أسلوب الطين المسخن لصنع الأحجار والتماثيل والأدوات.* *كما أكدت الأبحاث جميعها أن الطريقة التي كان يستخدمها الفراعنة في الأبنية العالية مثل الأهرامات، أنهم يصنعون سككاً خشبية تلتف حول الهرم بطريقة حلزونية مثل عريشة العنب التي تلتف حول نفسها وتصعد للأعلى.* *أبحاث أخرى تصل إلى النتيجة ذاتها* *لقد أثبتت تحاليل أخرى باستخدام الأشعة السينية وجود فقاعات هواء داخل العينات المأخوذة من الأهرامات، ومثل هذه الفقاعات تشكلت أثناء صب الأحجار من الطين بسب الحرارة وتبخر الماء من الطين، ومثل هذه الفقاعات لا توجد في الأحجار الطبيعية، وهذا يضيف دليلاً جديداً على أن الأحجار مصنوعة من الطين الكلسي ولا يزيد عمرها على 4700 سنة.* *ويؤكد البرفسور الإيطالي* *Mario Collepardi** والذي درس هندسة بناء الأهرامات أن الفراعنة كل ما فعلوه أنهم جاؤوا بالتراب الكلسي المتوفر بكثرة في منطقتهم ومزجوه بالتراب العادي وأضافوا إليه الماء من نهر النيل وقاموا بإيقاد النار عليه لدرجة حرارة بحدود 900 درجة مئوية، مما أكسبه صلابة وشكلاً يشبه الصخور الطبيعية.* *إن الفكرة الجديدة لا تكلف الكثير من الجهد لأن العمال لن يحملوا أية أحجار ويرفعونها، كل ما عليهم فعله هو صنع القوالب التي سيصبّ فيها الطين ونقل الطين من الأرض والصعود به في أوعية صغيرة كل عامل يحمل وعاء فيه شيء من الطين ثم يملؤوا القالب، وبعد ذلك تأتي عملية الإحماء على النار حتى يتشكل الحجر، ويستقر في مكانه وبهذه الطريقة يضمنوا أنه لا توجد فراغات بين الحجر والآخر، مما ساهم في إبقاء هذه الأهرامات آلاف السنين.. *  حجرين متجاورين من أحجار الهرم، ونلاحظ التجويف البيضوي الصغير بينهما والمشار إليه بالسهم، ويشكل دليلاً على أن الأحجار قد صُبت من الطين في قالب صخري. لأن هذا التجويف قد تشكل أثناء صب الحجارة، ولم ينتج عن التآكل، بل هو من أصل هذه الحجارة. Michel Barsoum, Drexel University *الحقيقة العلمية تتطابق مع الحقيقة القرآنية* *بعد هذه الحقائق يمكننا أن نصل إلى نتيجة ألا وهي أن التقنية المستعملة في عصر الفراعنة لبناء الأبنية الضخمة كالأهرامات، كانت عبارة عن وضع الطين العادي المتوفر بكثرة قرب نهر النيل وخلطه بالماء ووضعه ضمن قوالب ثم إيقاد النار عليه حتى يتصلب وتتشكل الحجارة التي نراها اليوم.* *هذه التقنية يا أحبتي بقيت مختفية ولم يكن لأحد علم بها حتى عام 1981 عندما طرح ذلك العالم نظريته، ثم في عام 2006 أثبت علماء آخرون صدق هذه النظرية بالتحليل المخبري الذي لا يقبل الشك، أي أن هذه التقنية لم تكن معروفة نهائياً زمن نزول القرآن، ولكن ماذا يقول القرآن؟ لنتأمل يا إخوتي ونسبح الله تبارك وتعالى.* *بعدما طغى فرعون واعتبر نفسه إلهاً على مصر!! ماذا قال لقومه، تأملوا معي (**وَقَالَ  فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي**) [القصص: 38]، سبحان الله! إلى هذا الحد بلغ التحدي والاستكبار؟ ولكن فرعون لم يكتف بذلك بل أراد أن يتحدى القدرة الإلهية وأن يبني صرحاً عالياً يصعد عليه ليرى من هو الله، تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً. وبالتالي أراد أن يثبت لقومه الذين كانوا على شاكلته أن موسى عليه السلام ليس صادقاً، وأن فرعون هو الإله الوحيد للكون!!* *فلجأ فرعون إلى نائبه وشريكه هامان وطلب منه أن يبني صرحاً ضخماً ليثبت للناس أن الله غير موجود، وهنا يلجأ فرعون إلى التقنية المستخدمة في البناء وقتها ألا وهي تقنية الإيقاد على الطين بهدف صب الحجارة اللازمة للصرح، يقول فرعون بعد ذلك:* *(فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَلْ لِي صَرْحًا لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ  إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ)* *[القصص: 38].* *ولكن ماذا كانت النتيجة؟ انظروا وتأملوا إلى مصير فرعون وهامان وجنودهما، يقول تعالى:** (وَاسْتَكْبَرَ هُوَ وَجُنُودُهُ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْنَا لَا يُرْجَعُونَ * فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الظَّالِمِينَ**)  [القصص: 39-40].* *قد يقول قائل هل الصرح هو ذاته الأهرام؟ ونقول غالباً لا، فالصرح هو بناء مرتفع أشبه بالبرج أو المنارة العالية، ويستخدم من أجل الصعود إلى ارتفاع عالٍ، وقد عاقب الله فرعون فدمَّره ودمَّر صرحه ليكون لمن خلفه آية، فالبناء الذي أراد أن يتحدى به الله دمَّره الله ولا نجد له أثراً اليوم. وتصديق ذلك أن الله قال في قصة فرعون ومصيره الأسود: (**وَدَمَّرْنَا  مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ**) [الأعراف: 137]. وبالفعل تم العثور على بعض الحجارة المبعثرة والتي دفنتها الرمال خلال  آلاف السنين.  *  صورة لأحد الأهرامات الثلاثة في الجيزة، ولا تزال قمته مغطاة بطبقة من الطين، وهذه الطبقة هي من نفس نوع الحجارة المستخدمة في البناء، وهذا يدل على أن الطين استخدم بشكل كامل في بناء الأهرامات. وهذه "التكنولوجيا" الفرعونية كانت ربما سراً من أسرار قوتها، وحافظت على هذا السر حتى في المخطوطات والنقوش لا نكاد نرى أثراً لذكر هذا السر، وبالتالي فإن القرآن يحدثنا عن أحد الأسرار الخفية والتي لا يمكن لأحد أن يعلمها إلا الله تعالى، وهذا دليل قوي على أن القرآن كتاب الله! *وجه الإعجاز* *1- إن تأكيد هذا الباحث وعشرات الباحثين غيره على أن الطين هو مادة بناء الأهرامات، وأن هذه الأهرامات هي أعلى أبنية معروفة في التاريخ وحتى العصر الحديث، كل هذه الحقائق تؤكد أن الآية القرآنية صحيحة ومطابقة للعلم، وأنها من آيات الإعجاز العلمي.* *2- إن تقنية تصنيع الحجر من الطين باستخدام الحرارة، لم تكن معروفة زمن نزول القرآن، والنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن لديه علم بأن الأهرامات تم بناؤها بهذه الطريقة، ولذلك تعتبر هذه الآية سبقاً علمياً عندما ربطت بين الطين والحرارة كوسيلة من وسائل البناء في عصر الفراعنة، لتدلنا على أن هندسة البناء وقتها كانت قائمة على هذه الطريقة. وهذه الحقيقة العلمية لم يتم التعرف عليها إلا منذ سنوات قليلة جداً وباستخدام تقنيات متطورة!* *3- في هذه المعجزة دليل على التوافق التام بين القرآن والعلم وصدق الله عندما قال عن كتابه: (**وَلَوْ  كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلَافًا كَثِيرًا**) [النساء: 82]. وفيها رد على الملحدين الذين يدعون أن القرآن من تأليف محمد، إذ كيف  لمحمد أن يتنبأ بأمر كهذا وهو أبعد ما يكون عن الأهرامات ولم يرها أصلاً!* *4- تؤكد الحقائق اليقينية أن الأهرام الأعظم في الجيزة أو ما يسمى هرم خوفو، هو أعلى بناء على وجه الأرض لمدة 4500 عام، وبالتالي كان الفراعنة مشهورين بالأبنية العالية أو الصروح، ولذلك فإن الله تعالى دمَّر الصروح والأبنية التي بناها فرعون مدعي الألوهية، أما بقية الفراعنة والذين بنوا الأهرامات، فقد نجاها الله من التدمير لتبقى شاهدة على صدق كتاب الله تبارك وتعالى!* *5- في قوله تعالى (**وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ  وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ**) تأملوا معي كلمة (**يَعْرِشُونَ**)  والتي تدل على الآلية الهندسية المستخدمة عند الفراعنة لوضع الحجارة فوق بعضها! ففي اللغة نجد كما في القاموس المحيط: عَرَشَ أي بنى عريشاً، وعرش الكرمَ: رفع دواليه على الخشب، وعرش البيت: بناه، وعرش البيت: سقَفه، والنتيجة أن هذه الكلمة تشير إلى وضع الخشب والارتفاع عليه بهدف رفع الحجارة، وهذا ما يقول العلماء والباحثون اليوم، أن الفراعنة استخدموا السكك الخشبية لرفع الطين والتسلق بشكل حلزوني حول البناء تماماً مثل العريشة التي تلتف حول العمود الذي تقوم عليه بشكل حلزوني.   *  رسم يمثل طريقة بناء الأهرامات من خلال وضع سكك خشبية بشكل حلزوني تلتف حول الهرم صعوداً تماماً مثل عرائش العنب التي تلتف وتتسلق بشكل حلزوني من أجل نقل الطين لصنع الحجارة، ولذلك استخدم تعالى كلمة: (يَعْرِشُونَ) للدلالة على الآلية  الهندسية لبناء الأبنية والصروح، ومعظمها دمرها الله ولم يبق منها إلا هذه الأهرامات لتكون دليلاً على صدق القرآن في هذا العصر!   *6- في هذه المعجزة رد على من يدعي أن النبي الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذ علومه وقصصه من الكتاب المقدس أو من الراهب بحيرة أو القس ورقة بن نوفل، لأن تقنية البناء من الطين لم تُذكر في التوراة، بل على العكس الذي يقرأ التوراة يخرج بنتيجة وهي أن الحجارة تم جلبها من أماكن بعيدة عن منطقة الأهرامات، وأنها حجارة طبيعية، ولا علاقة لها بالطين، وهذا الأمر هو ما منع بعض علماء الغرب من الاعتراف بهذا الاكتشاف العلمي، لأنه يناقض الكتاب المقدس.* *7- إن البحث الذي قدمه البروفسور* *Davidovits** أبطل كل الادعاءات التوراتية من أن آلاف العمال عملوا لسنوات طويلة في هذه الأهرامات، وأبطل فكرة أن الحجارة جاءت من أماكن بعيدة لبناء الأهرامات، وبالتالي فإننا أمام دليل مادي على أن رواية التوراة مناقضة للعلم.* *أي أن هناك اختلافاً كبيراً بين الكتاب المقدس وبين الحقائق العلمية، وهذا يدل على أن الكتاب المقدس الحالي من تأليف البشر وليس من عند الله، وهذه الحقيقة أكدها القرآن بقول تعالى: (**وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلَافًا كَثِيرًا**)  [النساء: 82]. ويدل أيضاً أن القرآن من عند الله لأنه يطابق العلم دائماً!* *وهنا نتساءل بل ونطرح الأسئلة على أولئك المشككين برسالة الإسلام ونقول:*  *1- كيف علم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بوجود أبنية عالية كان الفراعنة يبنونها في عصرهم؟ ولو كان يستمد معلوماته من التوراة لجاء بنفس المعلومات الواردة في التوراة، إذاً من أين جاءته فكرة الصرح أصلاً؟* *2- كيف علم النبي الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تقنية الطين كانت مستخدمة في البناء في عصر الفراعنة؟ بل ما الذي يدعوه للحديث في مثل هذه القضايا التاريخية والغيبية، إنها لن تقدم له شيئاً في دعوته، ولو أن النبي هو الذي ألَّف القرآن لكان الأجدر به أن يحدثهم عن أساطير العرب، فهذا أقرب لقبول دعوته!!* *3- ثم كيف علم هذا النبي الأمي أن فرعون ادعى الألوهية؟ وكيف علم أنه بنى صرحاً، وكيف علم أن هذه الصروح قد دُمِّرت؟ وأنه لم يبق إلا ما يدل على آثار لهم، يقول تعالى: (**فَتِلْكَ مَسَاكِنُهُمْ لَمْ تُسْكَنْ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا وَكُنَّا نَحْنُ الْوَارِثِينَ**)  [القصص: 58].* *4- هل يمكن لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لو كان هو من ألف القرآن أن يقول مثل هذا الكلام: (**أَوَلَمْ  يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيَنْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ كَانُوا أَشَدَّ مِنْهُمْ قُوَّةً وَأَثَارُوا الْأَرْضَ وَعَمَرُوهَا أَكْثَرَ مِمَّا عَمَرُوهَا وَجَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيَظْلِمَهُمْ وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ**) [الروم: 9]. فجعل تأمل هذه الأهرامات وغيرها من آثار الشعوب السابقة وسيلة للإيمان لندرك قدرة الله ومصير من يتكبر  على الله.* *إن هذه الحقائق هي برهان مادي يتجلى في كتاب الله تعالى يظهر صدق هذا الكتاب، وقد يقول قائل: إن نظرية بناء الأهرامات من الطين لم تصبح حقيقة علمية فكيف تفسرون بها القرآن، وأقول: إن هذه النظرية لم تأت من فراغ بل جاءت نتيجة تحليل علمي ومخبري ولا تناقض الواقع، وهي تطابق القرآن، ومهما تطور العلم لن يكتشف من الحقائق إلا ما يتفق ويتطابق مع القرآن لتكون هذه الحقائق وسيلة لرؤية معجزات الله في كتابه، وهو القائل: (**سَنُرِيهِمْ  آَيَاتِنَا فِي الْآَفَاقِ وَفِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ أَوَلَمْ يَكْفِ بِرَبِّكَ أَنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ**)  [فصلت: 53].*

----------


## manawi

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  *(فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَلْ  لِي صَرْحًا لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ)* *[القصص: 38].*  *هل ستبقى الأهرامات التي نعرفها من عجائب الدنيا السبع؟ وهل وجد العلماء حلاً للغز بناء الأهرامات في مصر القديمة؟ وهل لا زال البعض يعتقد أن الجن هم من بنوا هذه الأهرامات؟ وهل يمكن أن نصدق أن مخلوقات من الفضاء الخارجي قامت ببناء أهرامات مصر؟...*  *هذه تكهنات ملأت الدنيا واستمرت لعدة قرون، ولكن الاكتشاف الجديد الذي قدمه علماء من فرنسا وأمريكا سوف يغير نظرة العلماء للأبد، وسوف يعطي تفسيراً علمياً بسيطاً لسر بناء الأهرامات، ولكن الأعجب من ذلك أن هذا السر موجود في القرآن منذ أربعة عشر قرناً!!!* *كان المعتقد أن الفراعنة قاموا بنحت الحجارة ولكن السؤال: كيف جاءت جميع الحجارة متطابقة حتى إنك لا تجد مسافة شعرة بين الحجر والآخر؟ وأين المعدات والأزاميل التي استخدمت في نحت الحجارة؟ فلم يتم العثور حتى الآن على أي واحد منها؟ إن هذا الاكتشاف يؤكد أن العلماء كانوا مخطئين عندما ظنوا أن الأهرامات بُنيت من الحجارة، والأقرب للمنطق والحقيقة أن نقول إن حضارة الفراعنة قامت على الطين!!   *  صورة من الأعلى لهرم خوفو الأكبر، حيث نلاحظ أن هذا الهرم كان أعلى بناء في العالم حيث بلغ ارتفاعه بحدود 146 متراً، واستخدم في بنائه ملايين الأحجار وكل حجر يزن عدة أطنان، إنه عمل ضخم يدل على القوة التي وصل إليها الفراعنة قبل 4500 سنة. *حقائق علمية جديدة* *من الحقائق العلمية أن الأهرام الأعظم كان يرتفع 146 متراً وهو أعلى بناء في العالم لمدة 4500 عام، واستمر كذلك حتى القرن التاسع عشر. والنظرية الجديدة التي يقترحها البروفسور الفرنسي* *Joseph Davidovits * * مدير  معهد* *Geopolymer**   يؤكد فيها أن الأهرامات بنيت أساساً من الطين، واستُخدم الطين كوسيلة لنقل الحجارة على سكك خاصة.* *ويفترض البحث أن الطين ومواد أخرى أُخذت من تربة نهر النيل ووُضعت هذه المواد معاً في قوالب حجرية محكمة، ثم سخنت لدرجة حرارة عالية، مما أدى إلى تفاعل هذه المواد وتشكيلها حجارة تشبه الحجارة الناتجة عن البراكين أو التي تشكلت قبل ملايين السنين.* *ويؤكد العالم* *Davidovits** أن الحجارة التي بنيت منها الأهرامات صنعت أساساً من الكلس والطين والماء، لأن التحاليل باستخدام تقنية النانو أثبتت وجود كميات من الماء في هذه الحجارة ومثل هذه الكميات غير موجودة في الأحجار الطبيعية.* *كذلك هناك تناسق في البنية الداخلية للأحجار، وهذا يؤكد أنه من غير المعقول أن تكون قد جلبت ثم نحتت بهذا الشكل، والاحتمال الأكثر واقعية أنهم صبوا الطين في قوالب فجاءت أشكال الأحجار متناسقة تماماً مثلما نصبُّ اليوم الأدوات البلاستيكية في قوالب فتأتي جميع القطع متساوية ومتشابهة تماماً.*  *لقد استُعمل المجهر الإلكتروني لتحليل عينات من حجارة الأهرامات، وكانت النتيجة أقرب لرأي* *Davidovits** وظهرت بلورات الكوارتز المتشكلة نتيجة تسخين الطين واضحة، وصرح بأنه لا يوجد في الطبيعة مثل هذه الأحجار، وهذا يؤكد أنها صنعت من قبل الفراعنة. وقد أثبت التحليل الإلكتروني على المقياس المصغر جداً، وجود ثاني أكسيد السيليكون، وهذا يثبت أن الأحجار ليست طبيعية.  *  البرفسور Michel Barsoum يقف بجانب الأهرام الأعظم، ويؤكد أن هذه الحجارة صبَّت ضمن قوالب وما هي إلا عبارة عن طين! وهذا ما أثبته في أبحاثه بعد تجارب طويلة تبين بنتيجتها أن هذه الحجارة ليست طبيعية، لأنها وبعد التحليل بالمجهر الإلكتروني تأكد أن هذه الحجارة تشكلت بنتيجة تفاعل سريع بين الطين والكلس والماء بدرجة حرارة عالية. *إن كتاب* *Davidovits**  الشهير والذي جاء بعنوان* *Ils ont bati les pyramides**   ونشر بفرنسا عام 2002 حل جميع المشاكل والألغاز التي نسجت حول طريقة بناء الأهرامات، ووضع آلية هندسية بسيطة للبناء من الطين، وكان مقنعاً لكثير من الباحثين في هذا العلم.* *ويؤكد بعض الباحثين أن الأفران أو المواقد استخدمت قديماً لصناعة السيراميك والتماثيل. فكان الاستخدام الشائع للنار أن يصنعوا تمثالاً من الطين الممزوج بالمعادن وبعض المواد الطبيعية ثم يوقدون عليه النار حتى يتصلب ويأخذ شكل الصخور الحقيقية. وقد استخدمت العديد من الحضارات أسلوب الطين المسخن لصنع الأحجار والتماثيل والأدوات.* *كما أكدت الأبحاث جميعها أن الطريقة التي كان يستخدمها الفراعنة في الأبنية العالية مثل الأهرامات، أنهم يصنعون سككاً خشبية تلتف حول الهرم بطريقة حلزونية مثل عريشة العنب التي تلتف حول نفسها وتصعد للأعلى.* *أبحاث أخرى تصل إلى النتيجة ذاتها* *لقد أثبتت تحاليل أخرى باستخدام الأشعة السينية وجود فقاعات هواء داخل العينات المأخوذة من الأهرامات، ومثل هذه الفقاعات تشكلت أثناء صب الأحجار من الطين بسب الحرارة وتبخر الماء من الطين، ومثل هذه الفقاعات لا توجد في الأحجار الطبيعية، وهذا يضيف دليلاً جديداً على أن الأحجار مصنوعة من الطين الكلسي ولا يزيد عمرها على 4700 سنة.* *ويؤكد البرفسور الإيطالي* *Mario Collepardi** والذي درس هندسة بناء الأهرامات أن الفراعنة كل ما فعلوه أنهم جاؤوا بالتراب الكلسي المتوفر بكثرة في منطقتهم ومزجوه بالتراب العادي وأضافوا إليه الماء من نهر النيل وقاموا بإيقاد النار عليه لدرجة حرارة بحدود 900 درجة مئوية، مما أكسبه صلابة وشكلاً يشبه الصخور الطبيعية.* *إن الفكرة الجديدة لا تكلف الكثير من الجهد لأن العمال لن يحملوا أية أحجار ويرفعونها، كل ما عليهم فعله هو صنع القوالب التي سيصبّ فيها الطين ونقل الطين من الأرض والصعود به في أوعية صغيرة كل عامل يحمل وعاء فيه شيء من الطين ثم يملؤوا القالب، وبعد ذلك تأتي عملية الإحماء على النار حتى يتشكل الحجر، ويستقر في مكانه وبهذه الطريقة يضمنوا أنه لا توجد فراغات بين الحجر والآخر، مما ساهم في إبقاء هذه الأهرامات آلاف السنين.. *  حجرين متجاورين من أحجار الهرم، ونلاحظ التجويف البيضوي الصغير بينهما والمشار إليه بالسهم، ويشكل دليلاً على أن الأحجار قد صُبت من الطين في قالب صخري. لأن هذا التجويف قد تشكل أثناء صب الحجارة، ولم ينتج عن التآكل، بل هو من أصل هذه الحجارة. Michel Barsoum, Drexel University *الحقيقة العلمية تتطابق مع الحقيقة القرآنية* *بعد هذه الحقائق يمكننا أن نصل إلى نتيجة ألا وهي أن التقنية المستعملة في عصر الفراعنة لبناء الأبنية الضخمة كالأهرامات، كانت عبارة عن وضع الطين العادي المتوفر بكثرة قرب نهر النيل وخلطه بالماء ووضعه ضمن قوالب ثم إيقاد النار عليه حتى يتصلب وتتشكل الحجارة التي نراها اليوم.* *هذه التقنية يا أحبتي بقيت مختفية ولم يكن لأحد علم بها حتى عام 1981 عندما طرح ذلك العالم نظريته، ثم في عام 2006 أثبت علماء آخرون صدق هذه النظرية بالتحليل المخبري الذي لا يقبل الشك، أي أن هذه التقنية لم تكن معروفة نهائياً زمن نزول القرآن، ولكن ماذا يقول القرآن؟ لنتأمل يا إخوتي ونسبح الله تبارك وتعالى.* *بعدما طغى فرعون واعتبر نفسه إلهاً على مصر!! ماذا قال لقومه، تأملوا معي (**وَقَالَ  فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي**) [القصص: 38]، سبحان الله! إلى هذا الحد بلغ التحدي والاستكبار؟ ولكن فرعون لم يكتف بذلك بل أراد أن يتحدى القدرة الإلهية وأن يبني صرحاً عالياً يصعد عليه ليرى من هو الله، تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً. وبالتالي أراد أن يثبت لقومه الذين كانوا على شاكلته أن موسى عليه السلام ليس صادقاً، وأن فرعون هو الإله الوحيد للكون!!* *فلجأ فرعون إلى نائبه وشريكه هامان وطلب منه أن يبني صرحاً ضخماً ليثبت للناس أن الله غير موجود، وهنا يلجأ فرعون إلى التقنية المستخدمة في البناء وقتها ألا وهي تقنية الإيقاد على الطين بهدف صب الحجارة اللازمة للصرح، يقول فرعون بعد ذلك:* *(فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَلْ لِي صَرْحًا لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ  إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ)* *[القصص: 38].* *ولكن ماذا كانت النتيجة؟ انظروا وتأملوا إلى مصير فرعون وهامان وجنودهما، يقول تعالى:** (وَاسْتَكْبَرَ هُوَ وَجُنُودُهُ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْنَا لَا يُرْجَعُونَ * فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الظَّالِمِينَ**)  [القصص: 39-40].* *قد يقول قائل هل الصرح هو ذاته الأهرام؟ ونقول غالباً لا، فالصرح هو بناء مرتفع أشبه بالبرج أو المنارة العالية، ويستخدم من أجل الصعود إلى ارتفاع عالٍ، وقد عاقب الله فرعون فدمَّره ودمَّر صرحه ليكون لمن خلفه آية، فالبناء الذي أراد أن يتحدى به الله دمَّره الله ولا نجد له أثراً اليوم. وتصديق ذلك أن الله قال في قصة فرعون ومصيره الأسود: (**وَدَمَّرْنَا  مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ**) [الأعراف: 137]. وبالفعل تم العثور على بعض الحجارة المبعثرة والتي دفنتها الرمال خلال  آلاف السنين.  *  صورة لأحد الأهرامات الثلاثة في الجيزة، ولا تزال قمته مغطاة بطبقة من الطين، وهذه الطبقة هي من نفس نوع الحجارة المستخدمة في البناء، وهذا يدل على أن الطين استخدم بشكل كامل في بناء الأهرامات. وهذه "التكنولوجيا" الفرعونية كانت ربما سراً من أسرار قوتها، وحافظت على هذا السر حتى في المخطوطات والنقوش لا نكاد نرى أثراً لذكر هذا السر، وبالتالي فإن القرآن يحدثنا عن أحد الأسرار الخفية والتي لا يمكن لأحد أن يعلمها إلا الله تعالى، وهذا دليل قوي على أن القرآن كتاب الله! *وجه الإعجاز* *1- إن تأكيد هذا الباحث وعشرات الباحثين غيره على أن الطين هو مادة بناء الأهرامات، وأن هذه الأهرامات هي أعلى أبنية معروفة في التاريخ وحتى العصر الحديث، كل هذه الحقائق تؤكد أن الآية القرآنية صحيحة ومطابقة للعلم، وأنها من آيات الإعجاز العلمي.* *2- إن تقنية تصنيع الحجر من الطين باستخدام الحرارة، لم تكن معروفة زمن نزول القرآن، والنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن لديه علم بأن الأهرامات تم بناؤها بهذه الطريقة، ولذلك تعتبر هذه الآية سبقاً علمياً عندما ربطت بين الطين والحرارة كوسيلة من وسائل البناء في عصر الفراعنة، لتدلنا على أن هندسة البناء وقتها كانت قائمة على هذه الطريقة. وهذه الحقيقة العلمية لم يتم التعرف عليها إلا منذ سنوات قليلة جداً وباستخدام تقنيات متطورة!* *3- في هذه المعجزة دليل على التوافق التام بين القرآن والعلم وصدق الله عندما قال عن كتابه: (**وَلَوْ  كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلَافًا كَثِيرًا**) [النساء: 82]. وفيها رد على الملحدين الذين يدعون أن القرآن من تأليف محمد، إذ كيف  لمحمد أن يتنبأ بأمر كهذا وهو أبعد ما يكون عن الأهرامات ولم يرها أصلاً!* *4- تؤكد الحقائق اليقينية أن الأهرام الأعظم في الجيزة أو ما يسمى هرم خوفو، هو أعلى بناء على وجه الأرض لمدة 4500 عام، وبالتالي كان الفراعنة مشهورين بالأبنية العالية أو الصروح، ولذلك فإن الله تعالى دمَّر الصروح والأبنية التي بناها فرعون مدعي الألوهية، أما بقية الفراعنة والذين بنوا الأهرامات، فقد نجاها الله من التدمير لتبقى شاهدة على صدق كتاب الله تبارك وتعالى!* *5- في قوله تعالى (**وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ  وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ**) تأملوا معي كلمة (**يَعْرِشُونَ**)  والتي تدل على الآلية الهندسية المستخدمة عند الفراعنة لوضع الحجارة فوق بعضها! ففي اللغة نجد كما في القاموس المحيط: عَرَشَ أي بنى عريشاً، وعرش الكرمَ: رفع دواليه على الخشب، وعرش البيت: بناه، وعرش البيت: سقَفه، والنتيجة أن هذه الكلمة تشير إلى وضع الخشب والارتفاع عليه بهدف رفع الحجارة، وهذا ما يقول العلماء والباحثون اليوم، أن الفراعنة استخدموا السكك الخشبية لرفع الطين والتسلق بشكل حلزوني حول البناء تماماً مثل العريشة التي تلتف حول العمود الذي تقوم عليه بشكل حلزوني.   *  رسم يمثل طريقة بناء الأهرامات من خلال وضع سكك خشبية بشكل حلزوني تلتف حول الهرم صعوداً تماماً مثل عرائش العنب التي تلتف وتتسلق بشكل حلزوني من أجل نقل الطين لصنع الحجارة، ولذلك استخدم تعالى كلمة: (يَعْرِشُونَ) للدلالة على الآلية  الهندسية لبناء الأبنية والصروح، ومعظمها دمرها الله ولم يبق منها إلا هذه الأهرامات لتكون دليلاً على صدق القرآن في هذا العصر!   *6- في هذه المعجزة رد على من يدعي أن النبي الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذ علومه وقصصه من الكتاب المقدس أو من الراهب بحيرة أو القس ورقة بن نوفل، لأن تقنية البناء من الطين لم تُذكر في التوراة، بل على العكس الذي يقرأ التوراة يخرج بنتيجة وهي أن الحجارة تم جلبها من أماكن بعيدة عن منطقة الأهرامات، وأنها حجارة طبيعية، ولا علاقة لها بالطين، وهذا الأمر هو ما منع بعض علماء الغرب من الاعتراف بهذا الاكتشاف العلمي، لأنه يناقض الكتاب المقدس.* *7- إن البحث الذي قدمه البروفسور* *Davidovits** أبطل كل الادعاءات التوراتية من أن آلاف العمال عملوا لسنوات طويلة في هذه الأهرامات، وأبطل فكرة أن الحجارة جاءت من أماكن بعيدة لبناء الأهرامات، وبالتالي فإننا أمام دليل مادي على أن رواية التوراة مناقضة للعلم.* *أي أن هناك اختلافاً كبيراً بين الكتاب المقدس وبين الحقائق العلمية، وهذا يدل على أن الكتاب المقدس الحالي من تأليف البشر وليس من عند الله، وهذه الحقيقة أكدها القرآن بقول تعالى: (**وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلَافًا كَثِيرًا**)  [النساء: 82]. ويدل أيضاً أن القرآن من عند الله لأنه يطابق العلم دائماً!* *وهنا نتساءل بل ونطرح الأسئلة على أولئك المشككين برسالة الإسلام ونقول:*  *1- كيف علم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بوجود أبنية عالية كان الفراعنة يبنونها في عصرهم؟ ولو كان يستمد معلوماته من التوراة لجاء بنفس المعلومات الواردة في التوراة، إذاً من أين جاءته فكرة الصرح أصلاً؟* *2- كيف علم النبي الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تقنية الطين كانت مستخدمة في البناء في عصر الفراعنة؟ بل ما الذي يدعوه للحديث في مثل هذه القضايا التاريخية والغيبية، إنها لن تقدم له شيئاً في دعوته، ولو أن النبي هو الذي ألَّف القرآن لكان الأجدر به أن يحدثهم عن أساطير العرب، فهذا أقرب لقبول دعوته!!* *3- ثم كيف علم هذا النبي الأمي أن فرعون ادعى الألوهية؟ وكيف علم أنه بنى صرحاً، وكيف علم أن هذه الصروح قد دُمِّرت؟ وأنه لم يبق إلا ما يدل على آثار لهم، يقول تعالى: (**فَتِلْكَ مَسَاكِنُهُمْ لَمْ تُسْكَنْ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا وَكُنَّا نَحْنُ الْوَارِثِينَ**)  [القصص: 58].* *4- هل يمكن لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لو كان هو من ألف القرآن أن يقول مثل هذا الكلام: (**أَوَلَمْ  يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيَنْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ كَانُوا أَشَدَّ مِنْهُمْ قُوَّةً وَأَثَارُوا الْأَرْضَ وَعَمَرُوهَا أَكْثَرَ مِمَّا عَمَرُوهَا وَجَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيَظْلِمَهُمْ وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ**) [الروم: 9]. فجعل تأمل هذه الأهرامات وغيرها من آثار الشعوب السابقة وسيلة للإيمان لندرك قدرة الله ومصير من يتكبر  على الله.* *إن هذه الحقائق هي برهان مادي يتجلى في كتاب الله تعالى يظهر صدق هذا الكتاب، وقد يقول قائل: إن نظرية بناء الأهرامات من الطين لم تصبح حقيقة علمية فكيف تفسرون بها القرآن، وأقول: إن هذه النظرية لم تأت من فراغ بل جاءت نتيجة تحليل علمي ومخبري ولا تناقض الواقع، وهي تطابق القرآن، ومهما تطور العلم لن يكتشف من الحقائق إلا ما يتفق ويتطابق مع القرآن لتكون هذه الحقائق وسيلة لرؤية معجزات الله في كتابه، وهو القائل: (**سَنُرِيهِمْ  آَيَاتِنَا فِي الْآَفَاقِ وَفِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ أَوَلَمْ يَكْفِ بِرَبِّكَ أَنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ**)  [فصلت: 53].*

 *وهل يمكن أن نصدق أن  مخلوقات من الفضاء الخارجي قامت ببناء أهرامات مصر؟...
( و ما خلقت الجن و الأنس الا يعبدون ) يستفاد من هذه الايه انه لا يوجد عاقل الا الجن و الانس مفيش مخلوقات فضائية و الله اعلم * *(فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا  هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَلْ  لِي صَرْحًا لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى  إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ)*  
وجدت كلمه هامان في اللغه الفرعونيه و تعني "رئيس عمّال مقالع الحجر" وكان هذا الاسم أو اللقب يطلق  آنذاك على الرئيس الذي يتولى إدارة المشاريع الإنشائية الكبيرة. 
طيب الشئ المحيير لماذا بنو 3 اهرامات؟ و ليس واحد فقط؟ و لماذا يوجد اكثر من 100 هرم في مصر و اهرامات مشابهه في العديد من الدول؟ و كيف لهم بهذة الدقه المتناهية في بناء الاهرامات المحسوبه بالملي متر!
طيب الغريب الجديد في علماء بيعملوا دراسات على التربه حول الاهرامات حاليا و في احتماليه ان هرم منقرع بني قبل 12 الف سنه قبل الميلاد عندما كانت مياة البحر تغمرها منطقة الاهرامات (هناك أيضا طائفة الرمز 11/11 اليهودية التي تعتقد أن الهرم الأكبر هو الأثر  الوحيد الباقي من عالم ماقبل الطوفان ويخفي أسرار العهد القديم ) وذلك لوجود رسوبيات بحريه و اسماك منقرضة وجدت هياكلها قرب خفرع و بين احجاره على ما اعتقد! لقد قرأت الكثير عن الاهرامات و ما لي ان اقول الا سبحان الله و الله اعلم**

----------


## mdraw

بارك الله فيك أبو عمر 
معلومات مفيدة وممتعة
والحمد لله أننا مسلمون ومسلّمون بوحدانية الله

----------


## أبوخالد2010

جزاك الله خيرا على المقال الجميل

----------


## Scofield

مقالة رائعة 
جزاك الله خير  
مشكور

----------


## pipsniper

وهل تحدث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم باي حديث عن اهرامات الفراعنة؟

----------


## قدوري محمد

شكرا لنقل المعلومات القيمة لكن تبقى الاهرامات ابنية بدون فائدة وهذا من سبب ضياع معظم الامم القديمة تنفق الاموال والخيرات في امور تافهة كما فعل الروم في روما ببناء ملعب ضخم كاد ان يفلس الخزينة في زمانهم الحمد لله على انتمائنا الى الحضارة الاسلامية.

----------


## manawi

> وهل تحدث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم باي حديث عن اهرامات الفراعنة؟

 بحثت في النقطه دي و مفيش اي حديث شريف عن الاهرامات

----------


## manawi

> شكرا لنقل المعلومات القيمة لكن تبقى الاهرامات ابنية بدون فائدة وهذا من سبب ضياع معظم الامم القديمة تنفق الاموال والخيرات في امور تافهة كما فعل الروم في روما ببناء ملعب ضخم كاد ان يفلس الخزينة في زمانهم الحمد لله على انتمائنا الى الحضارة الاسلامية.

 حاسب يا عم هيه مين دي اللي ملهاش فايده!!!  :Teeth Smile:  
اهرامات الجيزه بيسموها بيت الاسرار و العلوم  و دول كتير منها روسيا بتصرف مليارات الدولارات لعمل ابحاث عن الاهرامات و مدارس في امريكا مخصوصه لدراسة الاهرامات 
 عندك هرم زي هرم سقاره و طريق الكباش المقابل له عباره عن منظومة سحب للاشعاعات الكهرومغناطيسيه الضارة 
علوم رياضية ملهاش اخر مستوحاه من بنيان الهرم الاكبر
علماء من كل مكان في العالم اكدو ان بشكل او باخر ان اللي بنوا الهرم متقدمين عن اللي احنا فيه من تكنولوجيا و فكر 
و ما خفي كان اعظم

----------


## manawi

كمان في حاجه افتكرتها من الصوره دي :  
الهرم كان يعتبر عند الفراعنه كنتيجه سنويه  لحساب الايام :
) الظل الساقط من هرم خوفو يتحرك في كل يوم مقدار درجة واحدة( بسبب إنتقال موقع الشمس الظاهري في كل يوم مقدار درجة واحدة), ولو حسبنا مقدار هذه الدرجات لوجدنا أن الظل يكمل 365 مرة في السنة وهو عدد أيام السنة الشمسية.

----------


## قدوري محمد

> حاسب يا عم هيه مين دي اللي ملهاش فايده!!!  
> اهرامات الجيزه بيسموها بيت الاسرار و العلوم و دول كتير منها روسيا بتصرف مليارات الدولارات لعمل ابحاث عن الاهرامات و مدارس في امريكا مخصوصه لدراسة الاهرامات 
> عندك هرم زي هرم سقاره و طريق الكباش المقابل له عباره عن منظومة سحب للاشعاعات الكهرومغناطيسيه الضارة 
> علوم رياضية ملهاش اخر مستوحاه من بنيان الهرم الاكبر
> علماء من كل مكان في العالم اكدو ان بشكل او باخر ان اللي بنوا الهرم متقدمين عن اللي احنا فيه من تكنولوجيا و فكر 
> و ما خفي كان اعظم

 شكرا طبعا على المعلومات لكن من بنى هذا الهرم لم يفكر ابدا فيما تقوله والسبب طبيعي اكثر من 20 سنة من الزمن و الاف العمال ونفقات لو كان تتحسب في زماننا لبلغت مئات المليارات من اجل ماذكرته لا أظن السبب كان تفاخر بالعظمة ولكي يعبدهم البشر فقط للأسف البشر لا يفكرون فقط الى في منافعهم الخاصة طبعا لا تظن ان هذا تهجم من على الحضارة الفرعونية لكن ان شخصيا ارى ان معظم الحضارت القديمة كان يستعمل فيها الملوك خيرات بلدانهم من اجل نصب وتذكرات تخلد اسمائهم فقط

----------


## manawi

> شكرا طبعا على المعلومات لكن من بنى هذا الهرم لم يفكر ابدا فيما تقوله والسبب طبيعي اكثر من 20 سنة من الزمن و الاف العمال ونفقات لو كان تتحسب في زماننا لبلغت مئات المليارات من اجل ماذكرته لا أظن السبب كان تفاخر بالعظمة ولكي يعبدهم البشر فقط للأسف البشر لا يفكرون فقط الى في منافعهم الخاصة طبعا لا تظن ان هذا تهجم من على الحضارة الفرعونية لكن ان شخصيا ارى ان معظم الحضارت القديمة كان يستعمل فيها الملوك خيرات بلدانهم من اجل نصب وتذكرات تخلد اسمائهم فقط

 مممم 
طيب ، اصححلك فكرتك عن الحضلره الفرعونيه بالذات   
عن الفلوس و الجهد اللي صرفوه في بناء الاهرامات  : الاموال لا تساوي شيئا بجانب العلم، مثلا في العصر الحالي عندك مشروع اسمه تجربة محاكاة "الانفجار الكوني العظيم" مشروع طوله 27 كيلومتر!!! و ابحث و شوف بنفسك عن المصاريف 
 اقلك انهم قالو الاول ان الهرم اتعمل عشان يكون مقبره لخوفو و بعد كده اكتشفو انه مرصد فلكي  والله اعلم كانو بيستخدموه في علوم ايه تانيه عندك مثلا ناسا لعلوم الفضاء استفادت من تجميع الشكل الهرمي للموجات الكهرومغناطيسيه انها تعمل حاجه بتطير بالاشعه دي من غير مواتير و خلافه 
لو انته فاكر ان اللي بنوا الاهرامات مكنوش عارفين بيعملوا ايه *اتفرج على الافلام دي و تعرف مدى حضارتهم و دقتهم في بناء الهرم و ان مبتغاه مش ان الناس تعبدهم او يكون لمجرد ان يحمل اسمهم   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfFRFPJbsHM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j27KaaNg7JM   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EQQA...eature=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Zt2C...eature=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovnWG...eature=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkYMk...eature=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ARGt...eature=related 
انا مش زعلان منك ولا حاجه و لا تهجم منك على الحضاره الفرعونيه، بس انا بقالي حوالي 4 شهور بقرأ و بتثقف عن الاهرامات و علومها و لو كان عندي تفكير عنهم زي اللي انته متصوره اكيدنظرتي هاتتغير  بعد اللي عرفتو و قريتو 
و خلال التعلم عن الاهرامات كتير جدا قلت سبحان الله    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## قدوري محمد

ماشاء الله على تثقفك في الحضارات الفرعونية اما انا معلومات الخاصة سوى ما درسته في المدرسة و للأسف ان الحضارى المصرية لم تكن تعبد الله لو كان ذلك اظن اننا الان كنا ممكن نسكن في كوكب اخر.

----------


## jordan001

رائع 
شكرا

----------


## amiro

جزاك الله خيرا مشرفنا الغالى

----------


## A.M.FOREX

> كمان في حاجه افتكرتها من الصوره دي :  
> الهرم كان يعتبر عند الفراعنه كنتيجه سنويه  لحساب الايام :
> ) الظل الساقط من هرم خوفو يتحرك في كل يوم مقدار درجة واحدة( بسبب إنتقال موقع الشمس الظاهري في كل يوم مقدار درجة واحدة), ولو حسبنا مقدار هذه الدرجات لوجدنا أن الظل يكمل 365 مرة في السنة وهو عدد أيام السنة الشمسية.

 
فعلا شيء محير، أنا زرت الأهرامات التي في المكسيك، كان محيطها أكبر من الأهرامات هذه وبسبب الطبيعة قد يرى أن منظرها أجمل، لكن كما ذكرت فعلا ليست هي الأهرامات بحد ذاتها كشكل، لكن كعلم واكتشافات 
جزاكم الله خير، موضوع رائع

----------


## manawi

> فعلا شيء محير، أنا زرت الأهرامات التي في المكسيك، كان محيطها أكبر من الأهرامات هذه وبسبب الطبيعة قد يرى أن منظرها أجمل، لكن كما ذكرت فعلا ليست هي الأهرامات بحد ذاتها كشكل، لكن كعلم .....

 مش فاكر في مره قريت انهم لاقو تماثيل تشبه التماثيل الفرعونيه من حيث شكل الوجه الفرعوني في المكسيك! ممكن يكون اللي بنى اهرامات الجيزه بعت اشخاص في كل مكان يبنولوا اهرامات لتكون في علاقة مع النجوم!!  الله اعلم 
هنا كنت بسأل واحد متخصص عن العلاقة بين الاهرامات و النجوم ::::
حتي في اهرامت تانيه بردو في مصر مبنيه بموازاه مع وضع النجوم زي الهرم الاحمر و في هرم تاني قريب ليه مش فاكر اسمه ايه     Maanawi wrote:    > does there stars above the pyramid in Mexico? nor china's   > pyramid?   >    >Hi Maanawi,    Allowing a tolerance of one fifth of one degree, in this century the  following vertical alignments of stars are found.    Sirius passes over the Akapana Pyramid at Tiahuanaco.   Arcturus passes over the Cholula Pyramid in Mexico.   Vega passes over Monk�s Mound at Cahokia.   Alpha Triangulum passes over Giza.   Eltanim passes over Avebury and Silbury Hill.    These vertical alignments coincide with Polaris over the north pole, it  is possible they were intentional. The Orion stars never pass over Giza,  however if Mintaka is brought over Giza in simulation then Alnitak  passes over Mt Everest.    The brightest star currently passing over the Chinese Pyramid fields is  Alpha Lyncis.    I hope this helps    Pax

----------


## ahmoos

ازيك يا اخ manawi ؟ 
بصراحه انا مكنتش متوقع اني الاقي حد مهتم بالاهرامات في المنتدي هنا 
وبصراحه كمان انا بستغرب من طبيعه الكلام اللي الاخوة هنا بيقولوة في المواضيع التاريخيه 
وبالذات الخاصه بالفراعنه 
لانهم بعضهم بيستدل بالقرآن في اماكن مختلف عليها اصلا 
وده خطأ جدا في رأيي  
واللي بيزعلني اكتر الناس اللي بتقول ان الفراعنه كانوا كفار 
طيب وايه علاقه ده بانهم كانوا متقدمين علميا ..؟؟؟ 
وازاي نتبرأ من تاريخنا في حين ان الصهاينه كل همهم انهم ينسبوا بناء الاهرامات لاجدادهم ؟؟ 
ازاي نخلط بين الايام بالله - وهو وحده من يحاسب عليه - وبين حضاره سابقه 
وتدل شواهدها علي انها كانت متطورة  
المفروض اننا ندرسها بكل جهدنا عشان نستفيد منها  
اعزرني لو كنت خرجت عن الموضوع 
بس دول كلمتين كانوا في نفسي

----------


## ahmoos

بمناسبه كلامك عن اهرمات المكسيك  
فلازم نركز علي حاجه مهمه جدا 
ان مش معني وجود اهرامات في المكسيك انها يكون ليها اي علاقه بالاهرامات المصريه  
لان الطراز المعماري والبنائي لاهرامات المكسيك مختلف تماما عن البناء المصري للاهرامات

----------


## osama ahmad

فعلا انها اعجوبه من عجائب الدنيا

----------


## pipsniper

> ازيك يا اخ manawi ؟ 
> بصراحه انا مكنتش متوقع اني الاقي حد مهتم بالاهرامات في المنتدي هنا  وبصراحه كمان انا بستغرب من طبيعه الكلام اللي الاخوة هنا بيقولوة في المواضيع التاريخيه  وبالذات الخاصه بالفراعنه  لانهم بعضهم بيستدل بالقرآن في اماكن مختلف عليها اصلا  وده خطأ جدا في رأيي   واللي بيزعلني اكتر الناس اللي بتقول ان الفراعنه كانوا كفار  طيب وايه علاقه ده بانهم كانوا متقدمين علميا ..؟؟؟  وازاي نتبرأ من تاريخنا في حين ان الصهاينه كل همهم انهم ينسبوا بناء الاهرامات لاجدادهم ؟؟  ازاي نخلط بين الايام بالله - وهو وحده من يحاسب عليه - وبين حضاره سابقه  وتدل شواهدها علي انها كانت متطورة   المفروض اننا ندرسها بكل جهدنا عشان نستفيد منها   اعزرني لو كنت خرجت عن الموضوع  بس دول كلمتين كانوا في نفسي

  يا عم سيبك من الي سايب الموضوع الاصلي وعباقرة الاجداد ويقولك كفار وهل اي امة في العصر القديم مكنش فيها كفار؟؟ دي عالم عندها حقد وغل رهيب

----------


## وليد الامور

> يا عم سيبك من الي سايب الموضوع الاصلي وعباقرة الاجداد ويقولك كفار وهل اي امة في العصر القديم مكنش فيها كفار؟؟ دي عالم عندها حقد وغل رهيب

 _ بالفعل هناك الكثيرين بالذات هذة الايام من يريدون تشوية كل ما هو مصرى ودة واضح وجلى للجميع ولكن هيهات فالحضارة المصرية القديمة تبقى اعظم حضارات العالم دون منازع ولو حتى قريب منها فكل حضارات الدنيا تتقاذم امام هذة الحضارة المهولة التى كلما قرات عنها ازددت دهشة وفخر اما الحاقدين فاتركهم لحقدهم فهو كالنار ياكل صاحبة_

----------


## manawi

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   (قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِمَّا أَنْ تُلْقِيَ وَإِمَّا أَنْ  نَكُونَ نَحْنُ الْمُلْقِينَ * قَالَ أَلْقُوا فَلَمَّا أَلْقَوْا سَحَرُوا  أَعْيُنَ النَّاسِ وَاسْتَرْهَبُوهُمْ وَجَاءُوا بِسِحْرٍ عَظِيمٍ *  وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنْ أَلْقِ عَصَاكَ فَإِذَا هِيَ تَلْقَفُ مَا  يَأْفِكُونَ * فَوَقَعَ الْحَقُّ وَبَطَلَ مَا كَانُوا  يَعْمَلُونَ*فَغُلِبُوا هُنَالِكَ وَانْقَلَبُوا صَاغِرِينَ * وَأُلْقِيَ  السَّحَرَةُ سَاجِدِينَ * قَالُوا آَمَنَّا بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * رَبِّ  مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ) [الأعراف: 115-122].  { وَضَرَبَ اللَّهُ  مَثَلاً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اِمْرَأَةَ فِرْعَوْنَ إِذْ قَالَتْ رَبِّ  ابْنِ لِي عِندَكَ بَيْتاً فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَنَجِّنِي مِن فِرْعَوْنَ  وَعَمَلِهِ وَنَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ } [التحريم:  11]
صدق الله العظيم 
وقال العلماء عند تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة لقد اختارت آسية  الجار قبل الدار، واستحقت أيضاً أن يضعها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مع  النساء اللاتي كملن، وذلك عندما قال: « كَمُلَ من  الرجال كثير ولم يكَمُلَ من النساء إلا آسية امرأة فرعون ومريم بنت عمران،  وإن فضل عائشة على النساء كفضل الثريد على سائرالطعام ».  
آسية  المؤمنة هي السراج الثاني الذي أضيء في ظلمات قصر فرعون.. والآن من يضيء  لنا سراجاً يشع منه نوراً حمل معه الصبر... الثبات... والدعوة إلى الله. 
------------
أسية هل هي امرأه فرعونيه ام لا؟ و من هي ....  هي زوجة فرعون!
معروف ان فرعون كافر لا يعني هذا انا كل شعب الفراعنه كفار ! صح ولا غلط؟
السحره اللي هم المفروض اشد الناس كفرا بالله،  امنوا بالله لرؤيه معجزة نبي الله موسى وفضلو الموت في سبيل الله عن الكفر فما بال دعوته و قبولها لشعب فرعون؟
ايمانهم بالبعث و الحياه بعد الموت التي هيه  كانت نقطه جدل المشركين (_أإذا_ متنا _وكنا ترابا_ وعظاما أئنا  لمبعوثون) كيف يؤمنون هم بها ؟ لاني انا مؤمن بالله فاني اؤمن بالبعث و باليوم الاخر - بفماذا تعتقدون ان يؤمن كافر بمثل هذه المعجزه الالهيه ؟
الان اتركك لتفكيرك يا من تنظر لهم على انهم شعب و حضاره كافره !!

----------


## manawi

> يا عم سيبك من الي سايب الموضوع الاصلي وعباقرة الاجداد ويقولك كفار وهل اي امة في العصر القديم مكنش فيها كفار؟؟ دي عالم عندها حقد وغل رهيب

 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( ولقد بعثنا في كل أمة رسولا أن اعبدوا الله واجتنبوا الطاغوت فمنهم من هدى الله ومنهم من حقت عليه الضلالة فسيروا في الأرض فانظروا كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين )

----------


## manawi

> ازيك يا اخ manawi ؟ 
> ...المفروض اننا ندرسها بكل جهدنا عشان نستفيد منها ...

 الحمد لله يا احمس انا كويس يا رب تكون بخير انته كمان 
و الله بيصعب عليا كل ما ابحث عن ايه معلومه او عن عالم في علم الاهرامات و الاقيهم كلهم انجليز و احنا العرب في الباي باي انا بشوف موضوعات بتعدي مئات الصفحات في دراسه حاجات مثلا زي  مكان ابو الهول و علاقته بالاهرام 300 اجابه و كل اجابه فيها بحث علمي و دراسه و كلام له اهميه فين احنا من ده كلو ! 
اهو الدكتور مصطفى محمود قالها في مره اننا مش هانعرف قيمه الاهرامات دي الا بعد 100 سنه لو استمرينا في نظرتنا المجمده ليها في حين اخر ان الغرب سوف يتوصلو لكمية علوم رهيبه منها قبلنا 
ده الهنود حتى بيبحثوا في علوم الاهرامات  :Teeth Smile: 
بالمناسبه في جمعيه مصريه اسمها شمس النيل و في موقعها شوية حاجات حلوه عن علوم الاهرامات للي يحب يتثقف  اضغط هنا

----------


## manawi

> ......
> لان الطراز المعماري والبنائي لاهرامات المكسيك مختلف تماما عن البناء المصري للاهرامات

 هابحث بدقه في الموضوع و اجيبلك الرد الكافي انشاء الله  :Asvc:

----------


## ahmoos

انا كمان هدور في الموضوع ده ونبقي نشوف وصلنا لايه  
واتمني اننا منكونشي خرجنا من اطار الموضوع  
والف شكر لك واحد حط رد عقلاني يبحث عن العلم والمنطق

----------


## manawi

حقيقة جميع الاهرامات
شبكة حماية  لكوكب الارض!!  اضغط هنا لمشاهدة  البحث

----------


## Alttear

بصراحة معلومات مفيدة والله يجزيك الخير

----------


## أبو عـمـر

> يا عم سيبك من الي سايب الموضوع الاصلي وعباقرة الاجداد ويقولك كفار وهل اي امة في العصر القديم مكنش فيها كفار؟؟ دي عالم عندها حقد وغل رهيب

  

> _ بالفعل هناك الكثيرين بالذات هذة الايام من يريدون تشوية كل ما هو مصرى ودة واضح وجلى للجميع ولكن هيهات فالحضارة المصرية القديمة تبقى اعظم حضارات العالم دون منازع ولو حتى قريب منها فكل حضارات الدنيا تتقاذم امام هذة الحضارة المهولة التى كلما قرات عنها ازددت دهشة وفخر اما الحاقدين فاتركهم لحقدهم فهو كالنار ياكل صاحبة_

 بارك الله فيكم ياشباب 
هذا موضوع قرأتة وحبيت أنقله لكم لتعم الفائدة 
ولايوجد هناك اي حقد اوضغينة بالموضوع 
شكرا لكم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## منى شعير

و الله معلومات جديدة علينا جزاك الله خيرا

----------

